# Google me!



## jadin (Aug 1, 2004)

So the way google ranks search results is by how many people link to the page you searched for. So for example if you search for "ebay" chances are ebay.com will be number one since just about everyone who links to ebay is linking to ebay.com.

It's a really clever and usually reliable system.

I'd like to scratch your back, while you scratch mine. If everyone with a website on here added each of us to their 'links' we could all improve our ranking. But much more importantly we can get a nice collection of photography websites, all linked together. If you'd like to be included, simply list your photography website in this thread and everyone else will link to it.

Isn't this trying to bypass a reliable system? Depends on how you look at it. If your only goal is to rank higher on google, then yes. If your goal is get quality photography to more people who might otherwise never find it, then this will work exactly as google intended it.

The Photo Forum - http://www.thephotoforum.com
Digital Printography - http://www.pepper-land.net/photos/ (jadin)
Matt Needham Photography - http://mattneedham.com (ksmattfish)
Art of Art - http://www.artofart.com (santino)
City Of Solitude - http://www.cityofsolitude.com (htkchen)
Pros Photos - Photography Links Directory - http://www.prosphotos.com/ (mkieff)
Falcon Eye Photography - http://falcon-eye.co.uk/ (artemis)
P & S Photography - http://www.psphotography.cjb.net/ (muffinprincess)
Merseytribe Photography - http://www.merseytribe.com (david j colbran)
I call it OhSixOhSix.com - http://www.ohsixohsix.com  (fadingaway1986)
The Windowseat Journal - http://www.windowseat.nl/ (andre_gwynt)
The Lens Flare - http://www.thelensflare.com(azkul)


----------



## ksmattfish (Aug 1, 2004)

I'm game.

A tip I heard is don't title your links page "links" or use the word "link" or "links" in the title (I don't mean on the page itself, but the filename or the page title info).  I guess some of the search engines are ignoring link pages that are titled like that.


http://mattneedham.com


----------



## santino (Aug 2, 2004)

I'm in the game: 

http://www.artofart.com

I'll link to your page as soon as I come back from Poland. Let's bypass the system


----------



## htkchen (Aug 2, 2004)

Count me in.  My site is titled "City Of Solitude" and the link is "http://www.cityofsolitude.com". There's a link to my pics page on that site. I'll add you guys as well.


----------



## jadin (Aug 4, 2004)

That's pretty interesting about the 'links' thing matt. I'm going to make my links page "friend of pepper-land" instead.


----------



## mkieff (Aug 11, 2004)

This idea is the whole reason why I started http://www.prosphotos.com.  If you want to you can also add your link at prosphotos.com.

The idea works well.  Go to Google and type in photography links and see where prosphotos.com is listed.  I started the link directory in March.

When you add your links to other sites, make sure you use the alt argument in your href tag.  Also, use a description in your link. Don't just put a link to the URL, include the URL and a short description.  Make sure the short description is also inside the a href and the ending a tag.

If you are using an image as the link, make sure you also use an alt argument inside of your image tag.

BTW, by adding your link to this message forum, you are also increasing your ranking on Google.


----------



## Artemis (Aug 11, 2004)

Count me in matey, but my site aint onlin yet, ill post when it is.
Could ou add the address Falconeye.co.uk anyways?


----------



## jadin (Aug 13, 2004)

Man am I a procrastinator, still haven't updated my links page yet.


----------



## Artemis (Aug 14, 2004)

Sorry I need to change my link...soon itll be falcon-eye.co.uk...falconeye.co.uk was taken


----------



## MuffinPrincess (Aug 17, 2004)

Excellent! Our site is still in its infancy so we don't have a links page yet, but we will one day, so bear with us and in the meantime, link us! yay! 

www.psphotography.cjb.net


----------



## Artemis (Aug 17, 2004)

All links have been linked


----------



## jadin (Aug 22, 2004)

Artemis said:
			
		

> All links have been linked



Same.


----------



## ksmattfish (Aug 22, 2004)

I've added some, I'll get on the others soon.


----------



## David J Colbran (Aug 24, 2004)

seems a great idea, I'm about to build my links page this week, and will add those above. my site is based around alternative images of Liverpool, England;

http://www.merseytribe.com

thanks, david


----------



## andre_gwynt (Aug 24, 2004)

http://www.gwynt.nl      Windowseat photography forum (visit !)
http://www.windowseat.nl    Windowseat aviation photography
http://www.travelreport.nl    Travel photography
http://www.good-presentation.com


----------



## fadingaway1986 (Aug 25, 2004)

Ooh please add me... 
It's not exactly a photography site - but has a link to my pics...

http://www.ohsixohsix.com (I call it OhSixOhSix.com -- because im too lazy to think of a name).

I'll add you guys... (I've been trying to find links to add to my links page..)


----------



## jadin (Sep 7, 2004)

fadingaway1986 said:
			
		

> I call it OhSixOhSix.com



That's a great name!


----------



## jadin (Sep 7, 2004)

andre_gwynt said:
			
		

> http://www.gwynt.nl      Windowseat photography forum (visit !)
> http://www.windowseat.nl    Windowseat aviation photography
> http://www.travelreport.nl    Travel photography
> http://www.good-presentation.com



Umm, erm, care to narrow it down a little? If they are all linked from one of these pages, that'd be the one I'd recommend.

For now I'm going to go with windowseat journal - windowseat.nl


----------



## azkul (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm game, and will add your links in the next couple of days.  How many people visit your sites per month, btw?   Right now, mine gets about 10,000 people and about 300,000 page views.

http://www.thelensflare.com


Thanks,
Brian


----------



## jadin (Oct 22, 2004)

Added.

I forgot an obvious one.... the photo forum!


----------

